# Farmville



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Does anyone play this on their ipad? I never played it on facebook but I downloaded the iphone app, it looks good on ipad too and it's free. I really don't know what I'm doing yet. 

Melissa


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Run before you get hooked!


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

LOL that bad huh? That's why I've never played any of the facebook games. I never had time to keep up with any of them.

Melissa


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

They don't call it CrackVille for nothin'.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Can one play Farmville without opting for it to constantly make posts to one's wall?

Betsy


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Betsy, mine always gives me an option to skip posting. That's what I do because I remember being overrun by posts when others were playing and I don't want to do that. 
I like it so far, not quite addicted but I can see it happening lol. 

Melissa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wish it had an Ipad version....

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy, I don't know about blocking it to prevent it from showing on other people's walls, but I've blocked darn near every app on my facebook page so I don't see them anymore. No more Farmville, Mafia Wars or anything...


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Wish it had an Ipad version....
> 
> Betsy


Farmville Does have an ipad version I believe. I think it just came out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

didn't come up when I searched just now...I'll go look again.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The version is compatible with the iPad, but you have to play it doubled...I want the HD version if I'm going to try it.... 

Betsy


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I must be confusing it with something else then.  I thought I read o iGadget or somewhere that Farmville came out for iPad.  I don't play so I wouldn't have paid close attention though.


----------



## Crystalmes (Jan 28, 2010)

oh no!!!!!!!!! I loooooved it on fb, and had to stop because I was planning my day around crops!!! 

Luv - I have tried to get rid of as many game posts as possible on my fb too -  it's so annoying to see all those updates when I just want to see what my friends status' are!


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

i have the farmville app because *gasp* I am a farmville addict. again, one of those games I play to while time away. 

sadly, on the iphone (for me anyways), it is sluggish and drains battery like mad. it might just be the size of my farm and the crazy amount of things on it. still.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I much prefer WeRule. Same idea, but nicer graphics (IMO), and NO posting to any social network


----------



## Belita (Mar 20, 2010)

I play Farmville. I took a break for a couple of weeks until the iPhone app came out and now started playing again. I actually created a separate friends list on my Facebook for people who play Farmville so people who don't play don't have to see all the posts. I should really update it for people who don't play anymore. I don't post from my app because I don't have the option to just post to that friends list. I prefer the app to the actual game because there are less popups and the actual game just got too busy for me. I just want to plant, harvest, and grow crops.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

It takes too much time. I feel like I am really working on a Farm. It is too much work for me LOL


----------

